# Percussive Muting On Electric Guitar



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I was just seeing if anyone could help me dissect the idea of the percussive muting, clicks, scratches, etc. that you can hear done by John Browne of Monuments (for example), and by the guys from Vildhjarta.

(Not exactly using it in the context of "djent", but I would really like to know if any of you can offer me any advice or muting techniques for this. I know it has to do a bit with the placement of your picking hand.)


----------



## theo (Mar 5, 2013)

The way I do it is to palm mute, whilst lightly muting with my left hand fingers and just pick.
That may not be the correct way, But it gets the sound there for me.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 5, 2013)

theo said:


> The way I do it is to palm mute, whilst lightly muting with my left hand fingers and just pick.
> That may not be the correct way, But it gets the sound there for me.



Not the answer I am looking for. There is a bit more to it.


----------



## theo (Mar 6, 2013)

Can you link me to a clip of what you are after? I might be confused in terms of what we're talking about here.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 6, 2013)

John Brownes technique is often using hammer ons. 
Find a spot with the left hand where you get no harmonics (clean dead note) with your index, and can hammer on to another dead note. I think he does this on fret 9 and 11 in that one song I forget the name of..
Now downpick and up pick the 9, then hammer on to the 11 dead note, so you get triplets where only the first two are picked and the last is a strike with the left hand.
Not only does it sound cooler, it's a lot easier than trying to pick triplets that fast 

With regards to the placement of your picking hand, just try what sounds best. You can move further toward the fretboard when fretting notes to make them more percussive.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 6, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> John Brownes technique is often using hammer ons.
> Find a spot with the left hand where you get no harmonics (clean dead note) with your index, and can hammer on to another dead note. I think he does this on fret 9 and 11 in that one song I forget the name of..
> Now downpick and up pick the 9, then hammer on to the 11 dead note, so you get triplets where only the first two are picked and the last is a strike with the left hand.
> Not only does it sound cooler, it's a lot easier than trying to pick triplets that fast
> ...



Got'cha. Attempting now. Mad props bro. 




theo said:


> Can you link me to a clip of what you are after? I might be confused in terms of what we're talking about here.





Different type of scratching:



(I think this might be what you were referring to EtherealEntity. ^^^)

And then...I guess you got the Vildhjarta "click" which I think is just a really heavily muted "djent" chord. (With your hand moved away from the bridge, towards the fretboard.)


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 6, 2013)

I know it's mostly been answered but a really short answer and a video if those already posted aren't hitting the spot:

It's pretty much like slapping (left hand technique) but with a pick:



Emulate this with a pick and you got it.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 6, 2013)

It's a little off the path of what you were after, maybe, but Chris Buono's Funk Fission course on TrueFire is the most comprehensive and badass material on percussive playing that I've ever seen. Some of the sample vids are available on YouTube; full page for the course is Funk Guitar Lessons - Funk Fission - Chris Buono.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 7, 2013)

celticelk said:


> It's a little off the path of what you were after, maybe, but Chris Buono's Funk Fission course on TrueFire is the most comprehensive and badass material on percussive playing that I've ever seen. Some of the sample vids are available on YouTube; full page for the course is Funk Guitar Lessons - Funk Fission - Chris Buono.



Ah yeah! Sweet!

I actually can see how this ties into the type of percussive muting I am looking at.

EDIT: I found some Vildhjarta playthroughs on Youtube. Watching and analyzing.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 8, 2013)

Why not just get lessons with Browne or facebook him and Daniel?


----------

